# Artist Moving to coastal Murcia



## CazJaine (Jan 28, 2014)

I am moving to San Pedro del Pinatar in April and I wondered if anyone knows whether art materials are available locally? I will especially need supplies of oil paints and oil mediums. Would I be better bringing a big supply with me?

I'm also keen to gauge whether there would be an appetite within the local ex-pat community for some gentle weekly art classes?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi, welcome. I live far from any art shops and get all my art supplies online. I use Mi Tienda de Arte. They have everything you could need, at reasonable prices. They deliver within two or three days and if they haven't got something on your list, they phone and ask whether you want something else or a refund.


----------



## CazJaine (Jan 28, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Hi, welcome. I live far from any art shops and get all my art supplies online. I use Mi Tienda de Arte. They have everything you could need, at reasonable prices. They deliver within two or three days and if they haven't got something on your list, they phone and ask whether you want something else or a refund.


Great advice! Thanks very much. These forums seem pretty quiet, so I am very pleased to have got a reply.

Cx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Some of the bigger supermarkets such as Eroski sell quit a lot of art material. The best place I have found, however, is a Chinese Bazaar. Find a big one and you should get quite a lot of your supplies from them.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

thrax said:


> Some of the bigger supermarkets such as Eroski sell quit a lot of art material. The best place I have found, however, is a Chinese Bazaar. Find a big one and you should get quite a lot of your supplies from them.


You must have a better class of Chino down there, I've never seen oil paints in one!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes we have one super large bazaar and they sell oils, water colours and many other materials including easels, canvass - just about everything...


----------



## CazJaine (Jan 28, 2014)

thrax said:


> Some of the bigger supermarkets such as Eroski sell quit a lot of art material. The best place I have found, however, is a Chinese Bazaar. Find a big one and you should get quite a lot of your supplies from them.


Thanks. I'll have a look when I visit in February.
C


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Here we have picture framing shops that also all sell arts materials.


----------



## CazJaine (Jan 28, 2014)

I look forward to exploring - sounds like lots of options. Might just bring what I can with me to begin with anyway. Guessing the prices are about the same as UK ones - for specialist artist stuff?


----------

